# Zugang zur List elementen (richfaces)



## sengul (21. Sep 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe in richfaces eine Tabelle erstellt.


```
<rich:dataTable
value="#{angebotController.companyInformationList}" var="companyInformation">
.
.
.
</rich:dataTable>
```

angebotController.companyInformationList gibt mir eine Liste zurück. Nun sollen die Spalten namen der Tabelle forgenderweise ausschauen. 
Die erste companyInformation.get(0).getDescription(), 
die zweite companyInformation.get(0).getCompanyname(), 
die dritte companyInformation.get(1).getCompanyname() und 
die letzte companyInformation.get(2).getCompanyname().

Ich weiss nicht wie ich auf diese zugreifen soll? Den wie in java kann ich das ja nicht schreiben oder? 

Kann mir das bitte jemand mit einem Beispiel erklaren?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Flown (21. Sep 2017)

```
<rich:column>
  <f:facet name="header">State Flag</f:facet>
    <h:graphicImage value="#{cap.stateFlag}"/>
  <f:facet name="footer">State Flag</f:facet>
</rich:column>
```
Kannst du die Spalten deklarieren und ich denke das auch der Name mittels EL rauskommt: `#{companyInformation[0].description}` oder so. Probiers mal aus.


----------

